# question about exercises



## willI'm (Jul 7, 2011)

If you are doing every exercise known to men for each muscle group, one set per exercise, I suppose that every angle would be worked. What do you think about it?


----------



## MPMC (Jul 7, 2011)

Not a good idea for a number of resons.


----------



## vip0 (Jul 8, 2011)

willI'm said:


> If you are doing every exercise known to men for each muscle group, one set per exercise, I suppose that every angle would be worked. What do you think about it?



I think it's a dumb idea.


----------



## brandon (Jul 8, 2011)

I think you would be over trained before the first week was over.


----------



## philip (Jul 9, 2011)

willI'm said:


> If you are doing every exercise known to men for each muscle group, one set per exercise, I suppose that every angle would be worked. What do you think about it?



sounds crazy but if you gonna do it please post your results


----------

